# Ostende Hife



## tom2 (4. August 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen ob in oostende der zweite steg wieder freigegeben ist? letztes jahr war der wegen beschädigungen gespert
gruß tom2 #h


----------



## marca (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Was meinst Du mit "Ostende"?
Meinst Du Oostende an der belgischen Küste?
Da ist der zweite "Steg" wieder zugänglich.
Andererseits war der letztes Jahr auch begehbar,zumindest im Juni.
Vor zwei Wochen waren die Heringe da,und weiter draussen auch Makrelen.
Wurden vom ersten Staket aus gefangen.

Ich hoffe,wir reden hier über das Gleiche,ansonsten müssen andere helfen.


----------



## tom2 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Danke!! wir sprechen von belgien
letztes jahr war der steg im oktober gebrochen und gesperrt,
nur der vom hafen aus linke mit dem cafe war auf.
super danke!!


----------



## marca (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hast Du denn dort geangelt?
Bin jetzt öfters mal da.
Was und womit hast Du denn gefangen.
Im April sah ich jemanden einen kleinen Dorsch fangen,letztes Jahr wurden gute Aale und(kleine)Platte gefangen und im jetzt im Juni wurden dicke Makrelen gefischt.
Mein Sohnemann hat gut Heringe gefangen.
Uns so ein kleiner Wal schwamm auch mal irgendwann vor dem Steg.


----------



## tom2 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Traditionell fahren wir mit 4-5 pers. seit 10 jahren ein Wochenende nach Bredene um in Oostende zu angeln, meistens im September-Oktober.
Also:aangeln,essen,schlafen,angeln,essen schlafen usw.
Die Monate sind nicht fängig aber dann haste auch keinen Streß! Auf die frage,worauf "Die Jonge"sich spezialisiert haben
meinte meine Frau:Ich glaube auf Bittburger.
Scherz beiseite: Meistens drei Brandungsruten 4,5m,200g-Kralle,
Paternoster,Wattwurm oder Ringelwurm,3.5-4.0 Schnur, 
Schlagschnur.Zu fangen gibt es Aal,kleine Dorsche,Wolfsbarsch,
und "wir vermuten" es sind kleineWittlinge.
Aber ein Großer Dorsch,Seezungen,Flunder,Scholle ein Seeteufel eine Möve eine Tüte und Krabben gehen an den Haken.


----------



## GrOOv3 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo !

Ich bin Patrick und fahre immer mit den Jungens nach Oostende :m
Tom meint den rechten von den beiden Stegen, die sehr weit ins Wasser ragen, diesen hier:
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/8994/pa220047qc9.jpg

Letztes Jahr war dieser Steg leider geschlossen...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## tom2 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Patrick noch 5X schlafen,küche ist fertig,es kann losgehen
Gruß Tom


----------



## Skipper47 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Ich bin mal vor ca. 20 Jahren von Ostende mit einem Kutter auf Makrelen rausgefahren, es war ein Erlebniss. Keine Massenfänge aber die Makrelen waren wie kleine Thunfische, einfach toll. Wir waren damals im Hotel du Sport, denke mal so war der Name untergebracht. Die Zimmer nicht so toll aber das Essen!!!!!!!!! vom feinsten und auch auf dem Kutter hat der Smut frische Makrelen gebraten, es war toll und ich denke gerne daran zurück.


----------



## tom2 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Skipper
Warte bis Dienstag dann gibts Fotos von unserem 
Brandungs-Wochenende,mit haha!! Fangquote.
Vieleicht kanst du ja dann in Erinnerungen schwelgen.
Gruß nach Hessen: Tom!!


----------



## kof (29. September 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

hi,

bin grad zurueck aus oostende.. die nördliche mole ist immer noch gesperrt.

die molen in blankenberge, nieuwpoort sind komplett auf.

gruss

p.s. hatte kein geroedel mit; wuerde dort auch mal gerne fischen. gibt es boardies aus westdeutschland, die da regelmässig hinfahren?!


----------



## GrOOv3 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo !
Der Steg zerfällt leider immer mehr, nun ist noch eine weitere Stütze weg und das Geländer ist mehr oder weniger noch mehr zerstört...
In ein bis zwei Jahren versinkt das Ding dann wohl auf den Grund #h

http://img506.*ih.us/img506/4240/p9300063tn1.jpg

Wir kommen aus Düren, liegt zwischen Aachen und Köln.
Wo kommst Du denn genau her?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## kof (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

ola patrick,

ich komme aus dem zentralen ruhgebiet.

LG
kof


----------



## tom2 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey leute sind zurück!!
Es war wieder ein super Wochenende, bis auf ein paar kleine Pannen:z zu wenig Schlaf,
im Treibsand festgefahren,Stammsteg zu,Möwe klaut Wattis,Rolle am Ar...und Brötchen verbrant.Aber ne menge Spaß super Wetter und super Fänge.
Bilder und Tagebuch vom `Chaos-Fishing-Team` werden nachgelegt.
Hallo Patrick erholt? super Bilder,Basti fragte schon am Montag danach die Schlafmütze.


----------



## -GoLzIe- (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo muß mich auch mall vorstellen ich bin der basti (Schlafmütze) Fahre jedes jahr mit den jungs nach oostend. #h


----------



## tom2 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Basti endlich findest du den langen Weg zum Anglerbord jetzt fehlen nur noch Stefan und Nobbi.
Ps. Die Bilder kanste morgen haben.
Gruß Tom


----------



## GrOOv3 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo !

Ja sind schicke Bilder dabei !
Sogar vom kleinen dicken Mann beim sizieren der Würmer :m
Habe mich gut erhohlt, war am Montag morgen ziemlich fit, hat mich selber gewundert #6

Gruß Patrick


----------



## tom2 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Patrick der kommt noch ins Prospekt von Oostende.Kommen Sie an die Pier und fotografiren den kleinen Mann beim angeln.Gruß Tom


----------



## Leif (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo, ich fahre eigentlich jedes Jahr nach Westende in den Urlaub.
Meistens gehe ich nach Nieuwpoort an den hafen.
Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen dort.
Wenn ihr aus Aachen seit, kann es sein, das ich euch vor 4 oder 5 Jahren dort mal geshen habe.
da waren nämlich wei Angler aus Aachen.


----------



## tom2 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Leif!                                                                    Schön das du dich zu uns `verirrt`hast.Aber wir kommen nicht aus Aachen:Gruß an Alemanniasondern aus Düren.Und Angeln gehen wir in Oostende und nicht in  Nieuwpoort.Aber nichts für ungut Angeln in Oostende mit der richtigen Bande macht richtig Spaß.                                                                                  Gruß Tom


----------



## Leif (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi du.

Naja man darf sich mal vertun....gehe aber auch Ostende angeln.
Darf ich mal fragen, was so eure besten Fnge waren?


----------



## No_saint (26. November 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,

ich bin auch dort öfters an der Küste. Der zweite Steg wird so schnell bestimmt nicht repariert, weil doch der neue Megasteg gebaut werden soll. 

Mit was für Gerät wird dort gefischt?

Brandungsangeln vom Strand und den Buhnen. Klar! Gerät für Dorsch und Platte. 
Hat es mal jemand von den Buhnen aus mit Spinnfischen oder gar der Fliege versucht?

Grüsse aus Stolberg 

Guido


----------



## kof (27. November 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

...neuer megasteg?

findet man dazu was im web?!

höre ich zum ersten mal, interessiert mich schon.

cheers


----------



## tom2 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin Guido ,Moin Kof 
Um mich an Kofs Worte anzuschließen:...neuer Megasteg?
findet man dazu was im web?!
Ps. hallo Lief Tagebuch und Fangbericht von der letzten Oostendetour kommt noch im moment ist halt etwas wenig zeit.Gruß an alle auch an das Chaos-Fisching-Team-Düren, Tom.


----------



## No_saint (29. November 2006)

*Neuer Megasteg*

Hallo Ihr,

ihr habt halt mehr die sportliche Herausforderung gesucht( Bit einarmig 500 ccl - Klasse).

In Oostend wird ein neuer Steg gebaut. Dort wo der jetzige an der linken Seite der Hafenausfahrt steht kommt ein neuer hin . Schlappe 400 m lang!

Wenn ich in Oostende bin lese ich meist auch die Zeitung. Da stand das längst drin. Vorletztes Jahr hat man einen neuen Strand erstellt. Die Promenade wird erneuert und der Steg auch. Ich glaube das Infoboard steht an der Promenade hinter dem Casino.
Ich schau über Weihnachten mal nach

gruß 

Guido


----------



## tom2 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Guido,
Nur zur info: Bit einarmiges-reißen in der 0,33 l-Klasse.
Aber bei drei Tagen Brandung:häste ken zick für de Zidung zo läse da muß et jöcke mer sin jo nit zom spass do ,un de Wörm müsse fott!
Gruß aus Düren nach Stollberg


----------



## marca (30. November 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Für ein feines Leffe Triple muss aber doch immer mal zwischendurch Zeit sein!!
Braucht man dann auch nicht ganz so viel von trinken wie beim Bit.
Aber immer schön aufpassen famit.
Sonst fällt man noch vom Steg!!


----------



## kof (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

geachte dames, heres,

anscheinend macht das gerippe nun endgueltig die graetsche:

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/Article/Detail.aspx?articleID=g7gceqqs

die infos, die man so im web findet waren nicht wirlich konsistent, bzw zu alt.
scheint, als sei da ein ausbau des havens geplant?
suchworte:
oostende staketsel bouw

zum bier: ein 'leffe bruin' ist mein FAV hmmmm ... aber angeln tut man doch nuechtern, oder?!

cheers


----------



## No_saint (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Ihr,
Triple? Leffe bruin? nee danke . Ich trink lieber Bruggse Witte als Erfrischung. 

Gruß Guido

Et jibt joode Mensche, schläde Mensche un et jibt Öcher sfg


----------



## tom2 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Kolegen!
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue.


----------



## kof (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

euch auch - nur das beste für 07 - n 

wollte im dez nochmal anne kyste, hat leider net gefunzt.

arbeite dran.

cheers


----------



## tom2 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo lebt ihr noch?


----------



## tom2 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo leute!
Besser spät als gar nicht ein Kurzer einblick in eine Tour des Chaos-Fishing-Team`s


Oostende 2006

Nach der ankunft am Steg erst mal das "Lager" aufbauen.

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/4209/p9300065bz7.th.jpg



Blick von der anderen Seite mit Aussicht auf den kaputten Steg "Ooststaketsel"

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/8753/p9290016ou8.th.jpg



Dann unsere Küche aufllappen,anködern und endlich Angeln

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/7299/p9290017ox9.th.jpg



http://img74.*ih.us/img74/6903/p9290023du0.th.jpg


Was man in Oostende braucht ist ein wenig Gedult!

http://img74.*ih.us/img74/8463/p9290011nw2.th.jpg



Mann muß mal ne Pause machen! 

http://img159.*ih.us/img159/439/p9290020bp0.th.jpg






Aber irgendwann gehts los! Die erste Scholle.

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/7940/p9290025st3.th.jpg



Und nochmal Pause!!

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/8799/p9290040pq6.th.jpg


Dann hamma Scheißwetter!

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/1916/pa220016oj1.th.jpg


Ein bisschen Kaffee kochen.

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/4342/p9290049vw0.th.jpg


Dann gibt´s Dorsch

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/3740/p9290026wl5.th.jpg

Und eher selten Zunge im "Doppelbiss"

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/2995/p9290032vz3.th.jpg

Noch mal Dorsch und Zunge.
http://img293.*ih.us/img293/7256/p9290028ud4.th.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/4205/p9290035os4.th.jpg


Dann La-le-lu!

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/5367/p9300053fg4.th.jpg


Aber der Rest macht weiter. 


http://img440.*ih.us/img440/3919/p9300069ti1.th.jpg


http://img387.*ih.us/img387/4995/p9300055zj3.th.jpg


http://img300.*ih.us/img300/9461/p9290012ym2.th.jpg


Viel Spass Euer Chaos-Fishing-Team


http://img169.*ih.us/img169/2783/pa010075oa6.th.jpg
Basti,Stefan,Tom,Patrick und Nobbi an der Kamera.



http://img73.*ih.us/img73/2774/pa220022lp0.th.jpg
Oder: Tom,Stefan,Nobbi;Basti und Patrik an der Kamera.


----------



## GrOOv3 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Richtig schön gemacht Tom #6

Fehlt aber eigentlich noch ein Bild, wo Du ein wenig Nickerchen gemacht hast |supergri

Gruß Patrick


----------



## -GoLzIe- (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

JuHu|wavey:

Schön Schön!!!|supergri|supergri

Haste gut gemacht

Freu mich schon auf das Nägste mall.....


----------



## Leif (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Servus leute.

ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen.
ich google mir schon nen Wolf.
In Belgien gibt es doch diese garnelenfischer, die vom strand aus mit einem hinterhergezogenen Netz Garnelen fangen.
Dieses wird mit einem metall gehalten.
Kann mir einer sagen wo es die Netze gibt und ob man eine Lizens dafür braucht?

Gruß leif


----------



## tom2 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Basti
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!
Gruß Tom.#h


----------



## dipsy (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

gab es oder gibt es noch bei www.sportvisser.be in Oostende.
Das Modell welches ich mal gesehen habe, kostete um die 250,- Schleifen. Ist bestimmt noch da, hängt schon seid Jahren bei denen unter der Decke.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## tom2 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Lief,

Die Dinger heißen Schiebehamen damit müßtest du bei Google was finden.
Aber zum üben kanst du dir mal ein kleines Netz "Schieberahmen" im Spielwahrengeschäft Kaufen,auf ne sandbank und fertig.
Da keiegst du schon ne menge zusammen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DerBasti (10. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Hir binn ich wider (Basti) hab es geschaft!!!!!


----------



## marca (10. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Was hast du "geschaft"??

War Anfang Juli nochmal auf dem Staket.
Aber nur ein bierchen trinken,wegen Tour de France und so waren wir da.
In den Steg ist ja mal echt geil ein Böötchen reingesaust.
Sah echt übel aus.


----------



## tom2 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo sieht echt übel aus Basti hat mir diese Bilder geschickt.


http://img401.*ih.us/img401/4918/urlaubbredene2007015ri7.th.jpg


http://img260.*ih.us/img260/4554/urlaubbredene2007016gy0.th.jpg


Hat jemand von Euch  nochmal etwas vom neuen Megasteg gehört? #c


----------



## dipsy (13. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

war jetzt auch nochmal zwei Wochen in Oostende. Der alte Steg wird gerade abgerissen und so wie es aussieht fangen sie
auf einer Seite schon mit dem Bau des neuen Steges an.

Am Strand zwischen Steg und Casino wurde recht gut Aal gefangen und Zungen liefen auch ganz gut. Allerdings waren die Krebse auch in bester Beißlaune.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Neptun01 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Tom deine Fotosession ist echt cool .Wollte mit nem Kumpel auch dort hin .Kann da jeder angeln oder braucht man dort eine erlaubniss .(Tageskarten oder Sonstiges.)Viele Grüße .Micha


----------



## tom2 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi Micha
Angeln ist an der Belgischen Küste Frei.
Es gibt einige Abschnitte wo´s  verboten ist aber da stehen dann Schilder.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Neptun01 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

danke tom ,viele grüße dicke füße


----------



## Neptun01 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Wie sollte denn die angelmontage mit Blei und so weiter aussehen?


----------



## tom2 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Micha 
Also du brauchst ne Brandungsrute,Krallenblei c.a. 200g,Paternoster mit drei Haken und Abstandshaltern`im Angelladen c.a. 1,00 €´,Wattwürmer und Zeit.
Auf dem Bild siehste was ich meine anklicken zum vergrößern.
Gruß Tom



                                             http://img512.*ih.us/img512/7774/p9290022pp9.th.jpg


----------



## Neptun01 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey cool vielen Dank .Vom Steg aus kann man auch Nachtangeln?und wenn ja wo könnte man günstig pennen ,(Zelt )? dachte so Freitag bis Sonntag, 
gruß Micha


----------



## tom2 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Wie viele leute seit ihr


----------



## Neptun01 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Wollten erst mal zu zweit hoch.


----------



## marca (26. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

In Oostende gibts eine ordentliche Jugendhergerge.
Weiß allerdings nicht,wo du den Gerödel hinhauen kannst.
Die Herberge ist in der Langestraat82,zweihundert Meter vom Steg weg.
Da Ding heißt de Ploate.
Tel:+32-59-805297


----------



## Neptun01 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Danke für den Tip Marca


----------



## Chaos Nobbi (30. September 2007)

*Es ist mal weider soweit*

Hi :vik: Leute ,

bin mal auf die diesjährige Tour gespannt. 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.

Ciao Nobbi


----------



## tom2 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi Nobbi,
Das Wetter wird super.Du weist ja wenn Engel reisen.....


Gruß Tom


----------



## Neptun01 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo ihr Fischjäger; wer kann mir  was von  Oostende  berichten? was momentan so  geht und so , was ist mit dem zweiten Steg ,hatte gehört das der abgerissen werden sollte?
Wollte in den nächsten Wochen mal dort Nachtangeln.
Gruß Micha.


----------



## DerBasti (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Also der zweite steg ist nicht mehr da aber es soll ein neujer gebaut werden...


----------



## Tom 1000 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo allerseits, wir wollten zum Jahreswechsel nach Bredene oder de Hahn, vielleicht auch Ostende. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tips für einen absoluten Neuling im Bereich Brandungsangeln? Brauche ich wirklich keinen Schein??? Wie läuft es zu dieser Jahreszeit? Wie sieht es denn mit angeln vom Strand aus? Was brauche ich mindestens für ein Equipment? Reicht vielleicht meine 3m Welsrute? 
Danke für ein paar Tips und Anregungen.


----------



## Neptun01 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Petris ,Hier ein Oostende bericht.
War vor vierzenn Tagen auf der Mole mit einem Kumpel dort angeln.Wir hatten uns tagsüber dort umgeschaut,was denn so geht! Schätzungsweise so circa 40-50 Petrijünger mit ca.70-80 Ruten belagerten die Mole.War uns ein Bischen zu viel los,gefangen wurde hömmele viel,die meisten hatten ihre Eimer voll bis oben hin und immer noch nicht genug. Mich wunderte allerdings ,das sich keiner großartig ins gehege kam ,weil alle so eng aufeinander hingen.Wir begeistert was so alles und wieviel gefangen wurde auf zum Angelgeschäft und uns erstmal mit Gefrorenen Wattis eingedeckt,(frische gab es nicht).Wir sind dann nochmal zur Mole war uns aber noch zu viel los.Sind dann noch was Essen gegangen,und gegen Abend wurde es weniger auf der Mole. Wir hatten  aber das Pech !oder das Glück ? und haben ganze vier kleine Wittlinge gefangen.Wir konnten aber auch  nur Richtung Fahrrinne werfen weil vorne auf der Mole belagert wurde.Die haben schöne Dorsche 2,5-3 Kg.verhaftet,sowie Wittlinge Scholle und Seezunge .Ein anderer meinte vieleicht mit Lockstoff versuchen.Nun Die Frage zur Geschichte , außer das das Leben einen bestraft ,der zu Spät kommt.Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?.Über Tipps und Tricks wären wir sehr Dankbar.Zur Ausrüstung "Brandungsrute 4,20m. Krallenblei 150 gr. Hakensystem 2 Haken mit Wattis drauf."Auswurfweite 20-120 m.
Viele Grüße 
Micha.


----------



## dipsy (12. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

ein Freund von mir war zur selben Zeit in Ostende.
Während alle schön dicht gedrängelt auf der Mole standen
und sich die Eimer hauptsächlich mit untermaßigen Wittlingen gefüllt haben, stand er alleine ein paar hundert Meter weiter links am Strand.
Sehr gut gefangen. Dorsche bis 50cm, Seezungen bis 47cm
und noch einiges an Kleinzeug wie Steenbolk, Wittling und Co.

Habe mir vor vier Wochen das erste mal die Mole angetan.
Ist aber nicht mein Fall, gehe dann lieber in Ruhe am Strand angeln. Ausserdem flog soviel Müll wie noch nie auf der Mole rum.
Da standen mehrere zum Teil zerrissene Müllsäcke und jeder 
warf seinen Rotz dazu.
Wenn das so weiter geht ist dort Angeln sowieso bald verboten.
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die neuen Molen, genau wie in Zeebrügge, zum Angeln gesperrt werden.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Neptun01 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Vom Strand aus, denke ich das Man dort tierisch weit auswerfen muß, um Erfolg zu haben oder ?Was hatte dein Freund für Köder! Wir hatten es auch versucht mit Wattis ,kamen aber ich denke nicht weit geng raus ,so ca 80m.wir waren  zuerst auch links von der Mole ca.300 m,und hatten keinen Erfolg.?was machen wir falsch.
Gruß Micha.


----------



## dipsy (16. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

mal stehen sie weit draussen mal vor den Fußen.
Kann man nicht verallgemeinern, kommt auch auf die Fischart,
das Wetter und die Jahreszeit an.
Ich hatte beim letzten Besuch so um die 120m geangelt, mein 
Kollege hat zweiteilige Brandungsruten von Penn und wirft
mit dem Pendelwurf. Da sind es dann gut und gerne 160m.

Köder waren bei uns am ersten Abend normale Wattwürmer, gesalzene Wattwürmer und Seeringler die ich noch über
hatte von einem Trip ein paar Tage vorher von der Oosterschelde. Gefrorene hatten wir keine weil wir spät ankamen und die Angelläden schon zu hatten.
Für den zweiten Abend hatten wir uns dann schwarze gefrorene
Wattwürmer geholt (Franse Tappen) und die liefen wie immer in Ostende besser.

Der Kollege der die Woche nach uns da war, hatte nur gefrorene
Wattwürmer. Dabei waren ein zwei Packungen die schon mal aufgetaut und wieder eingefroren waren. Er war aber zu kniepig
sie wegzuwerfen. Die stanken wie die Sau und hielten nur mit Gummiband umwickelt am Haken.
Waren aber noch gut für die beiden größten Seezungen des Wochenendes mit 43 und 47cm.
Der Rest wurde mit vor Ort gekauften gefrorenen gefangen.
Mit den schwarzen Würmern angeln in Ostende ca 90% aller Angler. Damit macht man dort nie was falsch.

Ach ja, die Zungen werden heute Abend gemeinsam verspeist.:q

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Neptun01 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Na dann Mahlzeit.Wo krieg ich denn noch Wattis her ,wenn die Geschäfte schon zu haben.(sind meistens erst nach 18Uhr vor Ort.)


----------



## Neptun01 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Automaten gibts dort niergendswo oder?


----------



## dipsy (19. November 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

die nehmen wir von zu Hause mit. Kaufen bevor wir Sonntags
zurück fahren noch ein paar Pakete gefrorene Wattis ein
und nehmen die beim nächsten mal mit.

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## Neptun01 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

hallo , wer war denn noch mal in Ostende oder umgebung Fische verhaften,und wenn ja welche ,
MFG.Micha


----------



## Neptun01 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallihallo gibt es denn keinen der sich ans Wasser traut?


----------



## tom2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Leute
Erstmal Frohes Neues Jahr!!
Hab gerade beim surfen eine Seite enddeckt wie es demnächst in Oostende aussieht
http://blog.oostende.be/1613/default.aspx?_vs=0_N&id=3087
Gruß Tom


----------



## marca (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Wenn da mal keiner gegen fährt!!


----------



## tom2 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

is doch egal dann kann wenigstens keiner unseren steg kaputtmachen


----------



## dipsy (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Moin,

so wie die Angler auf dem alten Staketsel rumsauen, hätte ich nie gedacht das die neue Mole zum Angeln freigegeben wird.

In der neuen "Zeehengelsport" ist auch ein Bericht über den Bau 
der Mole und siehe da, Angeln ab 2011 erlaubt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Neptun01 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi dipsi;

Frohes Neues  (auch den anderen) hast du vieleicht einen Link dazu ?
Gruß Micha.


----------



## dipsy (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Frohes neus Micha und den anderen#h,

ne habe keinen Link. Muß mal zu Hause in der Zeitung nachschauen ob im Bericht einer angegeben ist.
Wenn ja stell ich ihn hier rein.

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## Neptun01 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallihallo Hatte denn keiner mehr Lust oder Zeit Angeln zu gehen 
gruß Micha


----------



## kof (17. März 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

goede dag.

dipsy fährt wohl über ostern, wir den vom 29.03. bis 05.04. on middelkerke sein.

werde dann mal berichten.

cheers
marc


----------



## Neptun01 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Supi...
 bis dann


----------



## kof (25. März 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

..weiss allerdings noch net, ob was geht... wollte es mal mit der vliegenlat versuchen... die wölfis werden wohl erst in ein paar wochen an die küste kommen, mal sehen.

@ dipsy: wie war´s denn?

cheers
marc


----------



## tom2 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Leute war in der letzten Zeit noch mal einer in Oostende ??Gruß Tom


----------



## meet (8. November 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, was man momentan vom Ufer aus fängt?

Sind Dorsche schon da? Wie siehts mit Platten/Aalen aus?

gruß matthias   #:


----------



## chewapchici (9. November 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Leute, wär auch mal an Brandungsfischen wie Ostende intreressiert. Geht das auch mit Kunstködern wie Blinker, GUFIs, Pilker etc oder nur mit dem Ansitzen? Wie sieht das aus wenn man von den Buhnen oder Wellenbrechern angelt anstelle der überlaufenen Stegen? Ist da was zu fangen oder nicht so gut oder was ist der Grund, dass man so wenig Leute dort angeln sieht? Bloss weils etwas glitschig ist? Wohl kaum? Bei steigender Flut muss man natürtlich immer weiter zurückschlappen, das ist schon ein Nachteil, aber sonst? 
Was sind die diversen Saisonfische, gehen im Winter andere als im Sommer?
Ich weiss: Fragen...Fragen...|kopfkrat bin aber für Antworten oder Tipps dankbar. #6

Merci


----------



## meet (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,
ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich letzten Sommer am Strand mit der Brandungsrute gefischt habe. Ich kam überhaupt nicht in Tiefe Gewässer, was mir eine Seekarte der Küste bestätigte.

Fahre nächste woche SA nach Ostende und werde mal mein Glück mit Wattwurm versuchen. Bin mal gespannt, was mich so erwartet.

gruß matthias


----------



## meet (25. November 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,
bin zurück. Wenn es mal grade nicht so gestürmt hat, haben ein paar Fische gebissen. Meist kleine Dorschartige, aber jemand anderes hatte auch ein paar Plattfische.

Ansonsten habe ich eine interressante Entdeckung gemacht: In einer Broschüre von Bredene (is ja neben Ostende) stand, dass "Strandfischer" nun sich einen Schein beim Rathaus kaufen müssen!! Dieses Geld wird dann in die Sicherheit beim Strandfischen investiert! So stand es da; ich war erstmal verwirrt.
Ob jetzt Brandungsangler gemeint sind, oder alle die versuchen an der Küste (Strand, Steg) oder nur am Strand Fischen zu fangen, ist mir nicht klar.
Vielleicht sind ja die Menschen gemeint, die am Strand ihre Netze auslegen.

Weiß einer da mehr?
Sonst noch einer am Wochenende im Sturm gestanden?#h

gruß matthias


----------



## tom2 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Matthias,
Entschuldige das ich erst jetzt antworte war länger nicht on Board.
Wir waren im Oktober in Oostende gebissen haben Dorsche,Wittlinge "aber klein" nur zum ködern, Scholle und Aal.Bilder kommen sobald ich Zeit habe.
Gruß Tom


----------



## meet (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

hallo,
super da freu ich mich auf de Bilder.
Haste vom Steg geangelt oder von dem "neu" aufgeschütteten Wall (östlich vom Steg)? Als der neu war hab ich mal gesehen wie 10 Angler rund 200 Aale rausgeholt haben. Ich nehme ma an, dass ma die auch mit Wattwurm auf Grund fängt?!

gruß matthias


----------



## Neptun01 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey ! wer war denn noch mal in oostende angeln ? ist das Angelgeschäft noch?und überhaubt , was gibt es neues von dort.
MFG.Micha


----------



## meet (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi,
war das letzte mal im Sommer da. Angelgeschäfte müssten noch alle an der selben Stelle sein.
Fahre zwischen Weihnachten und 2.1.10 wieder. Habe mal nach nem Kutter gesucht, der am 2.1.10 rausfährt. Habe leider nur ein "Boot" mit 10Mann Besatzung gefunden. Ist mir etwas zu hart bei der Jahreszeit :v

Kennst du noch jemand der fährt, würde noch gern den ein oder anderen Dorsch raus ziehen?!

Grüße matthias


----------



## tom2 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Leute wir sind jetzt online schaut doch mal vorbei wir würdrn uns freuen http://chaos-fishing-team.jimdo.com/

Der Angelladen Kingfischer in der Vohafenlan ist noch da der gegenüber von der Pier ist zu.
Wir waren im Okt. drei mal da einmal Kutter,einen Sonntag Brandung und ein Wochenende Do-So Brandung.

LG Tom


----------



## meet (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



tom2 schrieb:


> Hey Leute wir sind jetzt online schaut doch mal vorbei wir würdrn uns freuen http://chaos-fishing-team.jimdo.com/
> 
> Der Angelladen Kingfischer in der Vohafenlan ist noch da der gegenüber von der Pier ist zu.
> Wir waren im Okt. drei mal da einmal Kutter,einen Sonntag Brandung und ein Wochenende Do-So Brandung.
> ...




Hallo,
hab mir mal grade deine Homepage angesehn, u.a. auch die Makrelen-Tour 2009 in Ostende. Weißt du was mir da so aufgefallen is? Du hast ganzschön oft die Schnur verknotet. Ob das wohl an nem Franzosen liegt, der mit zu wenig Blei angelt oder keinen Plan vom Kutterangeln hat?!?!:q

Meine darauf folgende Makrelen-Tour in  Neeltje Jans war noch härter. Der Kapitän hat keine Makrelen mehr gefunden und so wurde ingesamt nur 1 gefangen.Was ein Elend:c:c

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder bald aufm Kutter, wisst ihr wer zwischen den Feiertagen oder dem 1. Wochenende in 2010 mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch von Ostende rausfährt?

Bin in der Zeit dort!

bis bald, grüße matthias


----------



## tom2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Matthias
Was hälste davon das du uns beim nächsten mal an der Pier besuchst, das Cahos-Fishing-Team würde sich freuen ich denke wir kennen uns oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Neptun01 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo chaos-fishing  Team eure Webside ist echt cool gefällt mir sehr gut .
wo genau ist denn der Kingfischer laden ? Ps.Macht weiter so.
Gruß 
Micha


----------



## tom2 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Micha guck da mal rein da sind auch Stadtkarten drin
http://www.zeevissport.com/_/kingfisher/hengelsport.htm
Gruß Tom
PS Schreibt doch mal ins Gästebuch würde uns Freuen


----------



## Eric1987 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

hallo wie ist das denn jetzt vom strand aus mit dem angeln brauch man nen schein??


----------



## tom2 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Nee braucht mann nicht.
LG. Tom


----------



## Eric1987 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

thx und wie weit muss man vom strand aus raus um was zu fangen?


----------



## tom2 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Alles was geht am besten 100 m.
Geh doch auf die Pier


----------



## meet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Tom,
wann seid ihr nochmal in Ostende? Ich werde wohl am 22.08.10 in See stechen. Mal sehen ob noch ein paar Makrelen da sind.
Ausserdem will ich noch im Winter ein paar Dorsche ziehen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das wird. Bin ja jetzt etwas verwöhnt, war im April auf Froya!

Viele Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

das problem ist bin in middelkerke und nit mobil somit kann ich nit nach ostende auf den pier...^^


----------



## tom2 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Matthias toller Dorsch.Der wäre in Oostende ein Traum.Wir fahren am 20.05 mit der M/S Franlis 6 Raus was da geht schaun wir mal.
Hallo Eric was hast du denn an Material ?


----------



## Leif (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo, weiß einer was aktuell in der Region fischtechnisch abgeht?

Um die Jahreszeit war ich noch nie dort.

Wie schaut es mit Heringe, Hornhechte und Meeräschen in Niuwpoort aus?

Lg leif


----------



## meet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,
war im Mai auchnochnicht dort. Aktuelle Fänge kannste aber immer unter:
http://www.zeevissport.com/01kantvst/index_k2011.htm
http://www.zeevissport.com/02bootvst/index_b2011.htm
sehen.

Grüße Matthias

PS: Kannst ja mal posten was momentan so geht.


----------



## tom2 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Mattes wo bekomme ich in Oostende jetzt Wattis her ?
Kingfscher ist nach Blankenberge umgezogen.
LG Tom


----------



## meet (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



tom2 schrieb:


> Hallo Mattes wo bekomme ich in Oostende jetzt Wattis her ?
> Kingfscher ist nach Blankenberge umgezogen.
> LG Tom



Hallo,
wie gehts so? Lang nixmehr von dir gehört.|bla:
Warste dieses Jahr schon in Ostende unterwegs? Ich war im März ein paar Dorsche ziehen, war ganz ok. In 3Wochen gehts nach Hitra :k
Apropo: Wann kommt ein neuer Teil vom "Der Pilker"?

Vielleicht kannste wegen den Wattis mal beim "de Sportvisser" (http://www.sportvisser.be/winkel Oostende.htm) schauen, aber sonst habe ich auch keinen Plan, wo man die her bekommt. Kannst ja mal versuchen morgens bei der Albatros en Paket zu kaufen, aber dann musst früh aufstehen |uhoh:

Grüße Matthias


----------



## tom2 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Matias
Wir sind im Juli wider drei Tage in Oostende.
Dann nach Italien ans Meer.
Im September noch mal drei Tage Oostende
und Kutter müssen wir da auch noch reinquetschen.

PS der neue Pilker ist in der mache
LG Tom


----------



## Gohann (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß einer was aktuell in der Region fischtechnisch abgeht?
> 
> Um die Jahreszeit war ich noch nie dort.
> 
> ...




Hallo Leif, zu Heringen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Hornhecht kannst Du von der Pier in Nieuwpoort mit einer Schwimmermontage fangen. Die Meeräschen halten sich mehr im Bereich des Jachthafens auf. Sie sind aber sehr schwer zu fangen. Ich würde es mit einer Feederrute und einem vom Grund auftreibenden Köder an langem FC Vorfach versuchen.  versuchen. Grüner Forellenteig ist immer einen Versuch wert. Stundenlang tut sich nichts, die Bisse kommen auch aus dem Nichts. Der Drill entschädigt dich aber für alles. Ich würde mit minimalem Gepäck einen Spaziergang durch den Hafen machen und Ausschau halten. Zu sehen sind die Äschen fast überall. Weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine Plattfischtour mit einem der Charterboote. Habe im Mai schon schöne Seezungen gefangen. Info Hengelsport Vandervelde oder De Sportvisser in Nieuwpoort Stadt.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## aalk47 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

hi leif.

woelfe faengt man recht jut von der noerdlichen bzw oestlichen mole.
das hat den vorteil, dass du dort weniger touris und andere angler hast.

du kannst dort hin laufen [recht weiter weg], oder dich mit der faehre uebersetzen lassen.
hier auf die betriebsstunden achten sonst wird`s ein richtig(!) langer spaziergang.

meeraeschen>
geh mal bei niedrigwasser mit einer polbrille auf der nieuwpoort-bad seite am ufer lang.
du siehst dort teilweise hunderte fische.
zum fang hat gohann alles gesagt.

by the way:
diese uferstrecke hat extrem viel struktur.
auch da faengt man barsche. nimm genug koeder und nen grossen kescher mit ;-)

viel erfolg.


----------



## Gohann (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



aalk47 schrieb:


> hi leif.
> 
> woelfe faengt man recht jut von der noerdlichen bzw oestlichen mole.
> das hat den vorteil, dass du dort weniger touris und andere angler hast.
> ...



Hallo aalk, wie groß sind die Barsche denn? Habe zwar schon einige im Jachthafen zwischen den Stegen erwischt, davon war aber keiner größer als 20 cm.Wäre für mich mal interessant von größeren zu hören, da ich leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer bin. Im Hafenbereich findet sich ja so manche stille Ecke, in der man ohne lästiges Publikum angeln kann. Übrigens noch ein Tipp von mir! An der Fischmine (Vismijn) lohnt es sich abends mal ein paar Stündchen auf Aal oder Plattfisch zu Angeln. Dort ist praktisch immer angefüttert. Watti und Krabben sind Topköder. Ruhig auch mal eine knapp über Grund ausgelotete Posenmontage probieren.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## meet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



Gohann schrieb:


> An der Fischmine (Vismijn) lohnt es sich abends mal ein paar Stündchen auf Aal oder Plattfisch zu Angeln. Dort ist praktisch immer angefüttert. Watti und Krabben sind Topköder. Ruhig auch mal eine knapp über Grund ausgelotete Posenmontage probieren.


Die Vismijn in Ostende? Geht das auch zu einer anderen Jahreszeit? :l
Das würde ich mal testen.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Leif (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Häfen sind auch frei ohne Angelschein?

Wie schauts in Ostende mit dem Hafen aus? Lohnt der sich auch?

Wie lange sollte das Vorfach für Meeräschen sein, bei der Feedermontage?  12er Haken?

Lg leif


----------



## Gohann (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Nein, ich meine die Vismine in Nieuwpoort. Die in Oostende liegt mitten zwischen den ganzen Kuttern. Da findet nur ein Wasseraustausch statt, wenn mal die Schleuse aufgeht. Ausserdem stinkt es dort besonders im Sommer zum Himmel hoch. Von dem Gesindel, was sich dort manchmal rumtreibt will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.

Beim Meeräschenangeln würde ich ohne Vorfach angeln. Einfach einige Meter Fluocarbon anknoten oder transparente Mono nehmen und Haken direkt anbinden. Das Blei würde ich mit Stopper und Perle abstoppen. Etwa 80 cm über dem Haken. Die Angeltiefe kannst Du über Zug oder Freigabe der Schnur bestimmen. Kleide dich unauffällig und sehe zu möglichst wenig Schatten aufs Wasser zu werfen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## aalk47 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

der hafen oostende ist in der tat schaebbich, wie man sagt.

in den haefen braucht man meines wissens keine scheine.

eine info noch:
auf der im bau befindlichen neuen mole in oostende am earth explorer wird das angeln meines wissens -entgegen der infos auf den einschlaegig bekannten zeehengelspoort seiten- NICHT mehr geduldet.

als ich im september 2010 letztmalig dort war patroullierte die politie regelmaessig und verwies die angler von der mole.

an sich schade.
nach ende der bautaetigkeit soll sie aber zum angeln frei gegeben werden.


----------



## Neptun01 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallihallo kann man noch von der Mole angeln,wo das Restaurant drauf ist oder war ,ich meine die Mole direkt am Strand von oostende .
VG.
Micha


----------



## tom2 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Micha im Mai konnte mann noch.


----------



## Neptun01 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hy Tom 
Ist dort nicht ein Schutzwall aus Steinbrocken vor der Mole gebaut worden?


----------



## tom2 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Micha ich weis jetzt in Moment nicht wie weit die,die Steine rangeschüttet haben.Aber zwischen Mole und Schutzwall gings noch "mit ein paar Hängern" in drei Wochen könnte ich dir mehr sagen.


----------



## Neptun01 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Tom Ja wäre cool,hatte eigentlich vor in den nächsten Monaten  noch mal selbst hochzufahren und die  Ruten klar zu machen ,aber wie das immer so ist,( mit der Zeit).


----------



## tom2 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Also, bin seit Freitag zurück ist Super gelaufen.
Es gab Aal,Dorsch und Zunge.
Bilder:
http://chaos-fishing-team.jimdo.com/galerien/chaostage-oostende-7-2011/?logout=1


----------



## Ich bin! (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung ob man in Ostende / Middelkerke irgends einen Versuch im Süsswasser auf Hecht / Zander & Co starten kann?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Gohann (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



Ich bin! schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung ob man in Ostende / Middelkerke irgends einen Versuch im Süsswasser auf Hecht / Zander & Co starten kann?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Hallo Stefan, fahr mal nach Nieuwpoort Stad zu Hengelsport Vandervelde. Die srechen gut Deutsch. Hinter Nieuwpoort gibt es einen See wo es auch Hecht und Zander gibt. Die erlären dir wo er genau liegt.

Gru? Gohann#h


----------



## Ich bin! (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Vielen Dank!

Hast mir weiter geholfen....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Neptun01 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Tom  sind coole Bilder vom chaos team .war wohl bescheidenes Wetter,aber hat sich ja gelohnt ,macht richtig Lust und man bekommt ein kribbeln in den Fingern   !
Ist das die Mole mit dem Restaurant drauf ,da wo der Leuchtturm steht ? bin mir nicht ganz sicher !
Gruß 
Micha


----------



## tom2 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Micha, ja die Mole mit dem Restaurant.
Es gab übrigens kaum Hänger alles normal.
Gruß Tom


----------



## meet (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,
wie ist denn da aktuell das Angelvergnügen, jetzt wo der Steinwall fertig ist.
Ich hab mir sagen lassen, das letzten FR nicht viel auf der Mole gefangen wurde.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## tom2 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo Matthias,letzte Woche gings echt gut.
Große Aale, große Seezungen und Dorsche


----------



## meet (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



tom2 schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,letzte Woche gings echt gut.
> Große Aale, große Seezungen und Dorsche


Nicht schlecht! Mal sehen, wann ich das nächste mal die belgische Küste unsicher mach. Es sieht danach aus, als wäre das erst im nächsten Frühjahr.

Grüße Matthias

PS: Dorsch gabs bei mir dieses Jahr auchschon ;-) Der ist aber nicht aus Belgien.


----------



## tom2 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey Jungs da könnt ihr mal reingucken.
Gleicher vorspann aber andere Filme.
LG Tom 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8222150/Brandungsangeln_2011

http://vimeo.com/31510585


----------



## meet (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

#6
Seit ihr auch raus gefahren? Mit wem und was wurde gefangen?
Bei mir ist es anfang Februar endlich wieder soweit!
Wie sieht bei euch aus, schon was geplant?

Grüße Matthias



tom2 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs da könnt ihr mal reingucken.
> Gleicher vorspann aber andere Filme.
> LG Tom
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8222150/Brandungsangeln_2011
> ...


----------



## tom2 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

So Freunde mitte mai gehts wider anne Nordsee bei euch alles klar ?


----------



## tom2 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

P.S hey mattias wann gehts bei dir 
wider los ?


----------



## meet (24. März 2012)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hey,
für dieses Jahr ist nichts mehr geplant bzgl Belgien. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ich bestimmt im Herbst oder Weihnachten wieder da bin. Mal sehen!
Ob ich dann angeln gehe, weiß ich nochnicht genau. Hab erstmal andere Gedanken: nen Tag Angeln vor Vancouver Island

Mal sehen, was draus wird.

Grüße und Petri heil!


----------



## TwoBeerz (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo,

ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal hochholen, da ich nächste Woche auch für ein paar Tage in Oostende bin.

Ich selber bin bisher reiner Süßwasserangler, habe also garkeine Erfahrung im Meer.
Was ich bisher im Internet zum Thema Oostende gefunden habe ist, dass man für das Küstenangeln keine Angelerlaubnis benötigt. 

Fangen kann man wohl Wolfsbarsche mit Spinnrute oder Plattfische beim Küstenangeln?

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein paar aktuelle Adressen für eine Kuttertour (am besten mit Leihausrüstung) oder für Angelläden?

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## tom2 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

http://www.franlis.be/vissen-op-zee
http://www.sportvisser.be/
http://chaos-fishing-team.jimdo.com/


----------



## TwoBeerz (5. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Danke. 

Jetzt muss ich nur mal gucken wie ich die Sprachbarriere überwinde. :q


----------



## Gohann (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo, schau mal unter www.jonathan.be nach! Das Boot fährt zwar von Nieuwpoort aus, die nette Dame am Telefon spricht aber Deutsch.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## TwoBeerz (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Danke.

Sieht auch ganz gut aus. 

Ich kontaktier mal ein paar der Adressen und berichte euch dann, falls sich ein Trip ergeben hat.


----------



## meet (6. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hi,
da bin ich mal gespannt. Laut Franlis.be hat jetzt endlich die Makrelensaison begonnen.
Vergess nicht Eis mitzunehmen. Das ist notwendig bei den hohen Temperaturen.

Grüße und Petri,

Matthias


----------



## tom2 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

und beim sportvisser spricht man auch deutsch auch am telefon zum vorbestellen der wattis


----------



## TwoBeerz (16. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

So,

ich war gestern an meinem letzten Tag in Oostende für einen Tag auf dem Wasser. Unterwegs war ich mit Franlis => http://www.franlis.be/vissen-op-zee .

Hat 45€ online gebucht gekostet + 17€ für Leihausrüstung und Wattwürmer.

Der Trip ging morgens um 7:00 Uhr los. Wir sind erstmal ein paar Stunden durch die Gegend gefahren und um 9 Uhr durften wir das erste mal die Angel ins Wasser lassen. Gebissen haben die Fische aber erst so ab 11 Uhr, dann gings dafür echt gut.

Ich selber hab bis 15:30 Uhr 20 Makrelen gefangen, und das obwohl ich nur die Hälfte der Zeit geangelt hab - die andere Hälfte hab ich über der Reling gehangen. #d

Die Jungs neben mir haben teilweise bis zu 60 Makrelen gehabt. Waren zwar alles keine Riesen, hat aber echt Spaß gemacht.

Bischen Schade war, dass wir erst um 18:30 Uhr an Land waren, obwohl der Trip eigentlich nur bis 17:00 Uhr gehen sollte. Hat dann meine Heimreise ein gutes Stück nach hinten geworfen.

War insgesamt aber, trotz Seekrankheit, ein gelungener Ausflug, bei dem man einiges an Fisch ans Band bekommen hat.

Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## TwoBeerz (16. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Achja noch was: Zwischendurch haben auch zwei Leute ein Petermännchen gefangen. Einer von beiden wollte den Kerl sogar mit seinen Händen anfassen. Hat sich wohl immer noch nicht so ganz rumgesprochen, dass die Biester gefährlich sind, trotz Warnschilder auf dem Boot.

Guckt euch also unbedingt an, wie Petermännchen aussehen, bevor ihr mal im Meer angelt, kann böse enden!


----------



## tom2 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Warst du in Oostende auch auf der Pier ?


----------



## TwoBeerz (18. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Ne, mehr als den einen Tag angeln konnte ich meiner Freundin nicht abringen.


----------



## tom2 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

ok wart ihr denn auf der pier spazieren? ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob die umbauarbeiten fertig sind


----------



## TwoBeerz (21. August 2013)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Also der westlichere Pier war durch einen Zaun versperrt. Wies bei dem anderen aussieht haben wir nicht gesehen.


----------



## Leif (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Hallo, Wochenende geht's endlich wieder nach nieuwpoort. Hat einer aktuelle Infos? Hafen immer noch fre oder braucht man jetzt nen schein? Aus der Seite www.nieuwpoort.org werd ich nicht chlau was die mit Hochwasser da meinen. Lg leif


----------



## Gohann (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

Also auf der Internetseite, die Du verlinkt hast steht: Das Angeln im Meer ist frei! Bedeutet, Du brauchst keinen Schein. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, frag bei Hengelsport Vandervelde nach. Das ist in Nieuwpoort Stad. Die srechen auch gut Deutsch.

Mit Hochwasser meinen die Belgier die Flut!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## hydrophil (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

to whom it may concern:
lese gerade, dass man jetzt einen schein braucht, wenn man in oostende im hafen, bzw vom staket aus angeln moechte:

http://www.hln.be/regio/nieuws-uit-oostende/-we-mogen-amper-5-vissen-vangen-a2078805/


----------



## Gohann (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



hydrophil schrieb:


> to whom it may concern:
> lese gerade, dass man jetzt einen schein braucht, wenn man in oostende im hafen, bzw vom staket aus angeln moechte:
> 
> http://www.hln.be/regio/nieuws-uit-oostende/-we-mogen-amper-5-vissen-vangen-a2078805/



Scheint man muss eine Süsswassergenehmigung lösen. Die gibt es für ca. 20€ bei der Post. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe regen sich die Jungs auf , das sie nur 2 Ruten ausbringen dürfen, nur einige Fische mitnehmen dürfen und der Maximalfang nicht höher als 10 KG betragen darf! 

Weiss nicht worüber die sich aufregen!|uhoh: 2 Ruten sin OK. Sonst werden die Köder zu teuer. Alles andere ist sowieso Utopie! Es sei denn, im Sommer stehen die Makrelen dicht unter Land und beissen, als gäbe es kein morgen mehr!#d

Gruß Gohann|bigeyes


----------



## hydrophil (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

lassen wir das gewinsel der locals aussen vor.

frueher benoetigte man keinen schein, um von den stakets aus fischen zu duerfen, jetzt schon.

darueber wolllte ich informieren.


----------



## Gohann (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ostende Hife*



hydrophil schrieb:


> lassen wir das gewinsel der locals aussen vor.
> 
> frueher benoetigte man keinen schein, um von den stakets aus fischen zu duerfen, jetzt schon.
> 
> darueber wolllte ich informieren.



Sorry, wollte auch nur darüber informieren, das man die Genehmigung schnell besorgen kann, ausser vielleicht am Wochenende. Ausserdem finde ich die in der Zeitung geschriebenen Infos über Fangaussichten mehr als übertrieben. Ich weiss wovon ich rede.

Aber wie überall anders auch sind es wahrscheinlich die Angler selbst, die durch ihr Verhalten für solche Massnahmen sorgen. In Nieuwpoort ist es seit einigen Jahren verboten den Fang auf der Pier auszunehmen. Das Hinweisschild hängt direkt vorne, wenn man die Pier betritt. Falls es nicht irgendwer abgerissen hat!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## hydrophil (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ostende Hife*

no offense, gohann, alles gut.

und was das verhalten der angler angeht bin ich ebenfalls ganz bei dir.


----------

